# Redundancy in pregnancy and whilst on maternity leave



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi

My employer is going through a merger in June and we have been advised that due to the need to lose three posts, job matching will occur in April ( not sure why April if the merger is in June, but there you go). A vague reference has been made to ' consultation' but no one is clear when this will be or what form it will take.  Union is useless and not on top of things at all so would prefer to act as if they are not around to be honest.

I am off from early May on mat leave for a year. I am concerned therefore about this process and how long it will take and what it will involve and whether it will blight my time off with my new baby.  I have received a letter from HR relating to my pregnancy but also suggesting that if a redundancy situation arises then I will be treated as other employees are and if selected for redundancy then I will lose my job at the end of AML.  However the information on the EOC website suggests that pregnant women and those on mat leave have special protections and have to be offered first refusal of any post ahead of other staff.  Therefore this seems to contradict the line taken by HR.  I am concerned as I felt my letter contained rather too much discussion about redundancy ie disproportionate to the other things discussed.

I really dread having to battle things out when I am on mat leave and would appreciate having some idea as to how much contact with my employer I am expected to have if they want to discuss posts etc further. The general info from HR states that ' interviews for those at risk' will take place in June. This could include me. However  my EDD is mid June, so I will not be in a position to come in for interviews etc for some months as  I cannot leave my small baby and it is a long way to travel.  This really could not have come at a worse time.  I am not therefore clear what they can reasonably expect me to do- if they haul me in for an interview am I obliged to go, and if not can they dismiss me? 

I would also appreciate some guidance as to ' consultation' and what it means/should mean in this context.

Many thanks for your help,

roze


----------



## Louise Gibson (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Roze

Thank you for posting your question. 

The information you have gathered from the EOC website in relation to the preferential rights for employees on maternity leave in redundancy situations is correct.  

There is also helpful information on redundancy procedures contained on the following sites: www.dti.gov.uk and www.businesslink.co.uk

If you have not done so already, I would suggest speaking to your HR department about your concerns and how they propose to accommodate you in the redundancy consultation procedure, in particular in relation to having an individual consultation with you.  Hopefully you will be able to iron out some of your concerns before going on maternity leave and reduce the stress at this time.  

Unfortunately due to the fact that our employment team is currently extremely busy we will not be able to respond to non-fertility or non-maternity related questions in the future.  There are some very useful websites on employment law, including www.direct.gov.uk, and many Citizens Advice Bureaus offer free legal advice sessions.

Best wishes for your pregnancy and in this situation. 

Kind regards

Louise Gibson
[email protected]


----------

